# What do you think about shock oil?



## GearGuy57 (May 3, 2011)

I think that shock oil is good but also it's a hassle to apply (especially with loose cubes because it drips everywhere) so i want your input on shock oil. good or bad.:confused:


----------



## danthecuber (May 3, 2011)

Please stop making threads discussing topics that have been discussed many times.
If you have a question to ask like this one the requires a simple answer, please post it in this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?8710-The-one-answer-question-thread
Thanks 

To answer the question, good.


----------



## stoic (May 3, 2011)

There's a pretty long discussion about this topic here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ound!-Cheaper-Alternative!&highlight=diff+oil


----------



## gundamslicer (May 3, 2011)

Its better if it's diff oil


----------



## JLarsen (May 3, 2011)

Interesting link, Ellwd. 30k wt? Jesus. I've been using 20 wt for the longest time. It's the best thing I've tried so far. I've tried various silicone sprays like CRC and petroleum jelly when I was a nub. Maybe I'll have to try this differential oil.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 3, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Interesting link, Ellwd. 30k wt? Jesus. I've been using 20 wt for the longest time. It's the best thing I've tried so far. I've tried various silicone sprays like CRC and petroleum jelly when I was a nub. Maybe I'll have to try this differential oil.


 
Where'd you get 30k from? It's supposed to be 50k. But, if you can't find any 50k, then 30k will do.


----------



## gundamslicer (May 3, 2011)

Lol I use 70 K. I believe it's alot better. My lingyuns speed is better by 30%


----------



## Olji (May 3, 2011)

what I read on that thread they said that 30k is the viscosity that is very similar to lubix, but most used 50k still, maybe since its easier to find(?)


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 3, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> what I read on that thread they said that 30k is the viscosity that is very similar to lubix, but most used 50k still, maybe since its easier to find(?)


 Really? Because I didn't read anything like that. 
Could you show me a link to that, because I'm looking, and can't find anyone saying that.

The OP says that 50k wt is the right one to use, and that 30k wt is ok for a substitute.



satellitedanny said:


> here's the viscosity of Diff oil you want to look for = *50,000 WT* (Fifty Thousand weight..... measurement unit should not be cST, It should be WT)


 






Also, only like 2 people mentioned using 30k wt.
In fact, here is something else on it:




satellitedanny said:


> Nope, 30'000 WT is just a lot runnier and easier to apply but there are downsides because the 30'000 could drip out of your cube; the 50k stays where it is and spreads out when you turn the cube so you get an even coverage.


----------



## Olji (May 3, 2011)

ok, then I probably read wrong at that time >.<

EDIT: ah, it was 30k cS... lolfail at my reading there >_>


----------



## Fred Bloggs (May 3, 2011)

I have 100K (the thickest I could find) and 40k and I prefer the 100K. You have to be VERY sparing. I apply it with a 1ml syringe. These syringes are also available on ebay. Makes application MUCH easier.
You only need to use about 0.5ml for the whole cube (including core).


----------



## JLarsen (May 3, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> ok, then I probably read wrong at that time >.<
> 
> EDIT: ah, it was 30k cS... lolfail at my reading there >_>


 
Same on my part. I could have sworn I read a post said that 30k works just as well as 50k. 



satellitedanny said:


> 30K works just as well as 50K


 
Nvm. Knew I wasn't crazy.



Fred Bloggs said:


> I have 100K (the thickest I could find) and 40k and I prefer the 100K. You have to be VERY sparing. I apply it with a 1ml syringe. These syringes are also available on ebay. Makes application MUCH easier.
> You only need to use about 0.5ml for the whole cube (including core).


 How thick is 100k?? Could you compare it to the thickness of any other substance? Petroleum Jelly maybe?


----------



## Edward (May 3, 2011)

ellwd said:


> There's a pretty long discussion about this topic here:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ound!-Cheaper-Alternative!&highlight=diff+oil


 


danthecuber said:


> Please stop making threads discussing topics that have been discussed many times.
> If you have a question to ask like this one the requires a simple answer, please post it in this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?8710-The-one-answer-question-thread
> Thanks
> 
> To answer the question, good.


 
Sometimes a new thread is needed to spark better discussion.


----------



## RaresB (May 3, 2011)

Edward said:


> Sometimes a new thread is needed to spark better discussion.


 
But cmon seriously we already have a discussion about diff oil and many of the questions being asked here have already been answered in the previous discusion


----------



## Edward (May 3, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> But cmon seriously we already have a discussion about diff oil and many of the questions being asked here have already been answered in the previous discusion


 
We've had repeat discussion about a lot of things


----------



## Fred Bloggs (May 4, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> How thick is 100k?? Could you compare it to the thickness of any other substance? Petroleum Jelly maybe?


 It is thick like a grease, however it is very sticky and hence the need to use it very sparingly. It takes about 20s to draw up 1ml into the syringe. I can take the top off the bottle and turn it upside down and it takes about 20s before any comes anywhere near the opening. The nearest think I can liken it to is golden syrup - only about twice as thick!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 4, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I could have sworn I read a post said that 30k works just as well as 50k.


 
Yes, that's what I also said:



ElectricDoodie said:


> The OP says that 50k wt is the right one to use, and that 30k wt is ok for a substitute.


----------

